# Requirement for Living



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

What are the requirements if you come to London and decide you want to just move there? Some places have specific requirements that need to be met in order to become a citizen. Please help me out here.


----------



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

On what grounds to you think you can enter the UK? Can you elaborate a little more so I can try to help you with an answer. There are loads of laws and scenarios you need to know.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

attagirl said:


> What are the requirements if you come to London and decide you want to just move there? Some places have specific requirements that need to be met in order to become a citizen. Please help me out here.


I've often wondered this myself I must admit. I've recently emigrated from the UK to Australia and that is a bit of a minefield......I just wondered if it was as hard to get to the UK?


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

Say I have a passport that allows me to visit and I decide that I want to stay or work in the UK. What would be the steps needed to be taken in order to do this.


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Attagirl - this is one area I can definitely help with.
if you are from Australia and under a certain age (it was 28 when I applied) you can come work here on a Working Holidaymaker visa, which allows you to work one year full time OR 2 years part time - though you aren't supposed to further your career - they really want you to take bar jobs etc to 'fund your holiday'. If you are not in this category, then you can get a company to sponsor you - this means they have to submit forms to the Home Office (this is the UK's immigration department) to prove that they cannot find someone with your skillset locally. I've been able to do this 3 times, so it's not as hard as it sounds, depending on the industry you work in. If you are not in the UK, then you will need to find a job before you come and get transferred with them. 

Hope that helps!


----------

